# New Goatie!!!! No name yet...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought this little bitty doe from a friend... she was born on Valentines day, and was the smallest of 3.. a buck and 2 does. She's actually a tri-color, but no too much of the brown.
I'm so excited to get her! 
I'm thinking of naming her..
Pixie dust or Vixen .. she's so "waif like" ... Any Ideas????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cutie... :thumb: can't think of a name off hand.... :scratch:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Tinkerbelle


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a sweetie! Congrats! And I love Tinkerbelle!...good one 4hma!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

How about smudge!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a good description!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that'd be cute too! I used to have a kitty named Smudges.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Gothic Lipstick! :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh no!!! I didn't ever see that!!!! Too funny!!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love her little face! She is a beauty! Good luck with her.


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

That black on her mouth is ADORABLE! She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute! You could call her "Sprite".


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to come steal her she is so cute.. I like the name Tinkerbell..


----------

